# Best bait for coyote



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

This is probably a loaded question but what do you guys see as being in the top five baits for coyote? This would be for the North Carolina Virginia area. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gut piles and pretty much any dead animal.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Thanks Don for not telling they love Yooper legs eh!!*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

We put out a dead deer 2 possums and a Fox. Never seen or got one yote in camera on that spot. Strange. We did catch 1 on Craven's bait and 2 on sardines. Just curious as to what else to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you didn't get them on the camera at the deer pile than they are not around, I have 5 at my place that have grazed on some of the deer that I leave out, only in the middle of the night that they come around, the log yard next door have kept them away during any shooting light. They usually come around every couple days to see if I put any more out for them.


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

I own 270 acres and run 10-12 cameras year round. Our property is covered up with Yotes as they show up on deer trails and corn bait sites. But at our gut pile we never get them on camera. We do get foxes, possums, buzzards, hawks etc but no Yotes. Then less than 150 yds away we have a food plot that we killed one yote with a gun and caught one in a trap. Lol. The locals tell me the coyotes around me don't come to dead meat that well which at first I didn't believe but now I do. Maybe just depends on how desperate they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's interesting. Must be lots of food available for them as they seem picky.


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

We have several thickets so some rabbits around. Maybe what there after. I could use some rabbit meat at my sets to see what happens. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Coyotes are smart critters even tho sime folks think otherwise ..lol. If I put out deer to prebait they clean them up over night . I've used pheasant feathers and the left overs from cleaning birds and the feathers blowing around are a great attractor .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone who thinks coyotes aren't smart, isn't !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Anyone who thinks coyotes aren't smart, isn't !


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

In my experience, the best coyote bait I have found seems to be my newborn calves or sick cows who can't defend themselves. Did I mention I hate coyotes?

:hunter:


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

are you trying to trap them?

l would suggest using a lure of some sort...and I am not talking fishing.


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes I'm A new trapper. Currently I'm using Craven's Lure and bait. Just figured I might switch things up a bit. Are you sardines originally and lost two traps. Had to be larger canines of some sort As he swivels I was using were pretty big. Apparently not big enough though so I went larger and not had any problems since. May try the sardines again now since I have improve my set up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

